# Need advice to get my rating up I have 4.6



## Tlc33: (Nov 4, 2015)

Uber is threatening deactivate me and I am kinda upset 3 weeks in 52 rides
I am polite friendly ontime working on better navigating skills but for the most part not aweful I never cancel car is clean needs s better vacuume but who notices that at night any advice??


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tlc33: said:


> Uber is threatening deactivate me and I am kinda upset 3 weeks in 52 rides
> I am polite friendly ontime working on better navigating skills but for the most part not aweful I never cancel car is clean needs s better vacuume but who notices that at night any advice??


If you have any issues at all with the rider before you get there cancel. Any issues when you get there: Cancel. Don't pick up anybody with the rating below 4.7. Maybe even 4.8. Do this until your ratings get up and you won't have to worry as much.

By issues I mean if they call and ask why you're taking so long. If they want to bring drinks in the car. If they want to put 5 people in your car. If they generally just act kind of stupid when you get there. If you're already being threatened with deactivation you have no wiggle room. people who act like jerks before you start the trip will not rate you well. . Do not start a trip unless you know everybody is ready to go in the car and you are sure you don't mind them rating you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Tlc33: said:


> ...working on better navigating skills...


Wrong turns are a killer.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Consider it good fortune and find something better to do!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Work morning rush, don't work the bar crowd


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Work morning rush, don't work the bar crowd


I find 4:30-7:00am to be good for ratings. About half of my early morning runs are airport trips. The other half are people heading to work at Tom Thumb or Starbucks. I rarely get bad ratings from these riders.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tlc33: said:


> Uber is threatening deactivate me and I am kinda upset 3 weeks in 52 rides
> I am polite friendly ontime working on better navigating skills but for the most part not aweful I never cancel car is clean needs s better vacuume but who notices that at night any advice??


Drunks at night can be tough on your rating. Drive a week or two during the day to bump up your overall rating. People are typically sober by daylight and they don't have impaired judgment so your scores will be higher. Now, if you're still earning poor ratings by day, then driving for Uber probably isn't for you. 
And NEVER pick up a pax with a rating lower than 4.7. Good lord, how hard is it to be a 5 star rider? How about not being a döuchebäg and maybe toss out a tip to your driver? This isn't rocket science.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Do go online in the morning shift. I went from 4.65-4.7 after working 2 weeks of morning shifts. It works wonders...

Don't pass the opportunity to pick up 5.0 passengers. Many of them will also tip. That's why they stay as 5.0.

Low rated pax will MORE likely to rate you unfairly. Never assume that someone with a low rating is unjustified. They got it for a reason.

College kids TEND to rate lower on average than other demographics. If you're near a college campus, you may want to move a few blocks away and hope you get a ping that's away from the campus.

You don't need to prove that you're polite, friendly, and always on-time. 99% of drivers are like that. It's a matter of how you much you know and how well you can handle the system.

If you stumble upon a pax who appears intoxicated, it's still not too late to cancel and drive away. Remember, you are obligated to refuse a ride to anyone. It's your business and the rules are put there to keep you safe. It's been said again and again that drunkies are the worst pax to have in your car. I certainly wouldn't want them anywhere near me or my car. Your ratings don't want them either.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had thought that you had to fall below 4,6 to be de-activated.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I had thought that you had to fall below 4,6 to be de-activated.


Deactivation levels differ per market (apparently). In Denver the number is 4.73 - how they set the number is beyond me. Your rating is based on your last 500 rides but if you have received a warning they will take the last 200 and either boot you or make you take the class.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Without everyone getting sensitive can I ask how old you are and which race? 

Do you drive in a college area?

Also, what do you drive?

Just trying to figure out your demographic.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

yes, pax notice. Vacuum the car at least every 25 rides/once a week 

mount the phone in your line of sight and use Google maps or Waze for navigation

be smooth, no jerky stops/starts/lane changes. don't tailgate. don't speed more than +5 mph over.

smile, greet the pax and then be quiet unless they want to chat, most don't.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone whose time is more valuable than yours (sober people going to work or airport etc...) will appreciate your service and rate you fairly. Work sober people until ratings improve.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Clean, courteous, safe, timely. If that's not enough then you are driving people who don't deserve a ride.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Work in the day time. If you're as genuine as you are corteous, your rating will sky rocket.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Be a listener and not a talker. Try not to control a conversation. Just let them win, agree with everything even if you don't.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

R44KDEN said:


> Deactivation levels differ per market (apparently). In Denver the number is 4.73 - how they set the number is beyond me. Your rating is based on your last 500 rides but if you have received a warning they will take the last 200 and either boot you or make you take the class.


So, what is discussed and covered in the class? I can't imagine how common sense wouldn't supply a person with what s/he needs to know about this gig.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

College kids take them to school, lift your average quickly. Never been in this spot but I would just come straight out and tell them "rate me a 5 and I'll do the same for you"


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Work morning rush, don't work the bar crowd


No UBAR!!!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LBCPriusC said:


> I'm just not a morning person, so we'll see how long I can keep this up. I'm a night owl but end shift at 10p.


Hold on a sec. I just came up with a strategy that has to work. Remember how I said earlier NOT to pick up any pax with a rating lower than 4.7? Scratch that. Why not cherry pick the other direction instead? Accept only pings from low-rated paxs. Shortly after pickup, try this approach.

"Hey, I notice you have a rider rating of 4.2. You will likely soon be cut off Uber for the low rating*. I'm in the same boat. A had a few fares earlier in the week who were real ässes and they knocked my driver rating down to the point where I'm in the same boat as you. I'm close to getting deactivated. How about we help each other out and rate each other 5 stars?"

* This is BS, of course, but the pax doesn't know that.


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

They are trying to get you to work harder,don't play the game just drive. You have no control over ratings. Two rides the other day neither one rated me,so as a result 2 zeros brought me down to 4.55, and my acceptance rating is 62%.


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

And don't ask for 5 stars they will complain to uber. Just be quiet and drive.


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

And everyone complains about no tips. Those two people who didn't rate gave me 5.oo tip each.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

CrazyUberdriver said:


> They are trying to get you to work harder,don't play the game just drive. You have no control over ratings. Two rides the other day neither one rated me,so as a result 2 zeros brought me down to 4.55, and my acceptance rating is 62%.


Just a little FYI - paxs who do not rate you do not impact your driver rating. Thankfully, you do not get an automatic zero if the pax fails to rate you. It's just an unrated ride. Otherwise, we'd ALL be deactivated. Many paxs are simply too apathetic to rate their drivers.


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

Of course they affect your rating ,my 7 day rating is now lower. And I would like to know how many drivers have been deactivated. You as a driver cost uber nothing why would they throw potential fares away.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

CrazyUberdriver said:


> Of course they affect your rating ,my 7 day rating is now lower. And I would like to know how many drivers have been deactivated. You as a driver cost uber nothing why would they throw potential fares away.


Actually, they don't. You got low ratings from a pax or two, unfortunately.


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

And if anyone has been deactivated I'm sure it has nothing to do with acceptance rate or rating. I posted the other that my background check had been approved, I started driving in May it came back the end of October. Maybe something showed up there,and uber couldn't take the chance. Sounds more reasonable to me.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Why hasn't the OP responded?


----------



## rld0220 (Oct 1, 2015)

I thought you had a 100 ride grace period before you could get deactivated.

It wouldn't take very many crap riders to deactivate you if you could be removed after 50.


----------



## Tlc33: (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for the tips! I will try some early mornings see if that helps I live near several hotels airport colleges the mall so my choice in deme graphics is big it's plaxi myself in the "right" spot at the right time I gotta figure out I will be so upset if I get deactivated for doing the right things I like doing this and need the money ....would saying my goal is a 5 star ride let me know if there is anything you need be bad when they get in?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I find 4:30-7:00am to be good for ratings. About half of my early morning runs are airport trips. The other half are people heading to work at Tom Thumb or Starbucks. I rarely get bad ratings from these riders.


How do you know you get good ratings from those riders? Where are you seeing which riders gave you what rating?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Tlc33: said:


> Thanks for the tips! I will try some early mornings see if that helps I live near several hotels airport colleges the mall so my choice in deme graphics is big it's plaxi myself in the "right" spot at the right time I gotta figure out I will be so upset if I get deactivated for doing the right things I like doing this and need the money ....would saying my goal is a 5 star ride let me know if there is anything you need be bad when they get in?


1) Clean Car - no odors, no obvious signs of wear. Wash & vaccuumed.
2) Clean You - no odors, decent grooming
3) Be personable
4) Keep your Navigation open and visible so the rider can trust that you're selling them a ride - not taking them for a ride. If you deviate, be prepared to explain why.
5) Never ask for 5*
6) Try offering mints. I've obsoleted the water - no one bothered. Mints, people like. I get sugar free because I'm diabetic, and some have appreciated that.
7) Do your best to adhere to "The customer is always right" mantra. So long as you're not transporting drunk Taco Bell execs, you shouldn't have a problem doing this. Minor inconveniences on your part show that you value them as a customer.
8) As they leave the car, thank them with a spiel such as "Thanks for riding with Uber. I know you have a choice and we're better than Lyft even though most of us drive for both [alternate Lyft/Uber as required]. Don't forget any of your personal belongings - your phone, your wallet, your kids..." Ok, maybe just "Thanks for choosing Uber" is nice.


----------



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> How do you know you get good ratings from those riders? Where are you seeing which riders gave you what rating?


I don't know of any way to see specific ratings from specific riders, but depending on when you drive, you can look on your dashboard under "summary and trips" and look at the number of rides and your rating for the most recent day. It's not the most scientific method, but if it shows you gave 5 rides, and your rating based on the response ratings from those rides is 4.xx...then you can reasonably figure out who might have rated you less than 5 starts


----------

